# Menopur Injections



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone has had pure awful headaches while on Menopur.

Today is my 5th day and I'm ready to hit my head of the nearest wall!  It really is pure agony  

Have to go in for scan tomorrow morning so might mention it to the nurse.
I'm afraid of taking any painkillers incase it interferes with it.

This is my second cycle and its so much worse than the first cycle.
Keep telling myself this is the way its meant to feel and the drugs are just working better.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi ivf1 sounds like ur havin a tough time on it
I dont recall havin headics while i was on it.....i had previosly used gonal f pen on my first round second time was menopur n centrotide
u shud ask tomorrow to see wot they say
Sorry im off no help to u


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks 

Yeah I'm going to ask when I go to clinic this morning. 

hoping I can take some sort of painkillers.


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey so went for my scan.
Everything went well  

I've been on Menopur for 5 days (today is my 6th) and there was 4 eggs on the right and 5/6 on the left.
This is probably stupid question but does that mean they'll collect that number when it comes to egg collection?

I'm only asking because during our first treatment I was told a higher amount at my last scan than was collected at egg collection.

Oh and I can take painkillers!!  Happy days  

xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Its only a rough idea of how many eggs will be retrived some may not grow as they shud while others may not be visable at each scan - i was told i shud get around 14 eggs but ended up with 19 collected however only 12 were suitable for use in the end so dont get hung up on this atm

It sounds as tho ut respondin well to the drugs  

Thats great u can take something for ur headics 

Magicbaby


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh right.
I got my blood taken as well and they're phoning me later with the results.
Might have to go for another scan Friday, with egg collection next week sometime  

Our last cycle they collected 7 eggs so am hoping they get more this time around  

xx


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Totally gutted and feel like this has been such a waste of time and money already!!

So went for scan this morning and bloods.
The doctor doing the scan said there was only about 8 follicles - but that can't be right.
On my right side it's plain to see there was 4 and earlier scans the doctor even commented that my left side was the better side, and all the follicles looked like they where on top of each other.

So if the doctor is right and there is only 8 follicles, jeez we're gonna end up with hardly any really  

I'm so upset I seriously feel like crying!
Don't think them doctors seem to realise not everyone has the money to keep going through this treatment


----------

